# 6 Speed to Tiptronic...I decided.



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I asked Mission Viejo Audi to let me know if they could locate a preowned AR w/ a manual. I was prepared to pay for having the car shipped from CO, No. Calif. or back East. They located a local lease return (two weeks old) w/ 32K mi (ceritifed!) that the Audi Corp. Lease Office was ready to auction............................................I packed the two kiddie seats in and the wife. HANDS DOWN - I bought the 6 speed on the spot. I think Perelli says this, "Power is nothing without control". The trans in this car allows the beast to come out (when the kids aren't in it..of course). I'm really glad that more and more manufacturers are allowing the DLR's to get first pick on lease returns instead of sending them to auction if the DLR can't sell them or doesn't want them.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 6 Speed to Tiptronic...I decided. (petethepug)*

congrats. im sure you'll have fun with it. we love ours


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 6 Speed to Tiptronic...I decided. (a2lowvw)*

Right on....Wife and I wanted a 6-speed...and we got one, correction STOLE one for less than 20gs.
I heard there is a shift mod or a weighted shift link that smoothens the action more....any of you heard about it? I'm new to the Audi scene (2nd week of AllRoading it) so I haven't tappped into all the aftermarket stuff yet.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 6 Speed to Tiptronic...I decided. (Jim's16VScirocco)*

the only thing i have done to mine is simply the 402 mod which allows you to lower the car with the factory air ride. you can do it via a vag-com. i have wheels ordered and plan on doing h-sport sways, awe dts, and a chip this summer


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 6 Speed to Tiptronic...I decided. (a2lowvw)*

Yep, the 402 mod ....that's what I want to do NOW. Must call bud w/vag-com.
Post pics when you get your wheels...need ideas . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 6 Speed to Tiptronic...I decided. (Jim's16VScirocco)*

i'll post pics when i get them the are a little different than what most allroaders would run


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

that car must be fun with the 2.7T, and a six speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Where did all the AR people go? Audiworld.com??*

Audiworld.com is packed w/ tons of great blogs & info. This A/R forum is like a graveyard.


----------

